# No scan/further investigations offered.......



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi,
So after almost 2 years of TTC #2 we finally had a hospital appointment last week.
GP had previously done FSH (7.3) and Day 21 test (36)- all back in Jan/Feb this year. DH semen test normal.

At the hospital dr told us he wouldn't repeat those tests because they wouldn't be significantly different. Also say he wouldn't check tubes because if they were clear it would take us no further forward and if they were blocked he wouldn't recommend treatment anyway and would simply bypass them and go to ivf.

He simply advised us to either accept what we had (DD) and move on or go on to ivf with its £6k price tag and 20-25% chance of success due to my age. Not sure what I expected at the appointment but wasn't expecting this!

I wonder now whether to go and have a lap and dye test done privately (we have bupa cover) as have been having really bad period pains especially at top of legs for last few months and wonder if this could be endo??

Any advice would be greatly appreciated xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's so frustrating that they won't be more help to the over 40's. The thing is really though if you are going for IVF then the sooner you start the better. While a private lap and dye may be useful, don't delay getting advice about starting IVF. When I asked about it privately it was about 11 weeks I think between asking about it and actually starting which at the time felt like ages, time I couldn't waste. So maybe you could start IVF process off (for example they will do blood tests etc) before necessarily waiting for lap and dye results.. It's definitely worth making immediate enquiries about timescale etc with your chosen clinic so you have a better idea. 

good luck


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

My neighbour had her tubes checked after trying to conceive No.2 for 18 months and she found out they were blocked.  She had them unblocked and a few months later conceived her daughter.

Fertility doesn't decline rapidly in a couple of months and I would personally choose a chance of natural conception over paying out thousands of pounds with a low success rate.  It may be worth getting your egg reserve checked to, just to reassure you.

I had a private lap and dye done and it was literally after my next period, which was about a month away.

Good luck 
X


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Just on the endo side of things, a lot of my endo pain is located in my thighs and hips. If you do decide to have a lap then make sure you ask your surgeon to excise any endo they find as this does increase conception rates. That way in the 6 months following the lap you could really work at it naturally but also start looking at clinics - statistically the first 6 months after endo excision are more likely to result in pregnancy.

Good luck x


----------



## Polargirl1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ladies, thank you all very much for your replies, it is very much appreciated.

I am going to see GP in the week and see if she will refer me for the lap via BUPA.
Hubby and I are also going to go to the open evenings at 2 ivf clinics during the first week of Nov, so hopefully these 2 things will move us along a little.

Thanks again xx


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

Please go and get a fertility mot with a private clinic. The NHS are very quick to write off anyone ttc after 40. I requested a hysteroscopy and the dr on the day of the appointment refused to do the procedure. Luckily my IVF consultant intervened and I finally had the procedure a few months later. Lo and behold I had a polyp. I'd waited 4 months for the first appointment and had to go back in the 'q' - 7months is a long time to waste when you are over 40 and your fertility is declining.

I think create do a fertility mot, google should find it for you.

Chand xxx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Polargirl,

Just to say that if you are having to pay for tubal investigations a hysterosalpingogram (HSG) is much cheaper and less invasive than a lap and dye and will identify blocked tubes and crucially for IVF rule out a hydrosalpinx before you start, although the downside is it doesn't allow any corrective surgery, however this has low success rates and can then take 1yr plus of natural TTC to determine if it has worked or not.

I paid approx £200-£300 for a HSG in 2011, a private lap & dye at that time was around £2k, money I needed towards IVF.

I hope whatever route you take leads to success,

B xxx


----------

